# Sled dog genetics: is there such thing as a "perfect performance animal"?



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Is it really possible to engineer for a "perfect performance animal" on the genetic level?

A genetic dissection of breed composition and performance enhancement in the Alaskan sled dog


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Sled dog genetics: is there such thing as a "perfect performance animal"?*

It's a pretty interesting read.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Sled dog genetics: is there such thing as a "perfect performance animal"?*

I did not read the article you posted here, but the one man with all the answers to sled dog genetic questions is Dr Ray Coppinger. I have been to several conferences were I had the honor to hear Dr Coppinger speak. The man is pretty amazing when it comes to his wealth of knowledge on this issue.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Sled dog genetics: is there such thing as a "perfect performance animal"?*

I googled that guy and according to the results...he seems to be quite the theoretical go to guy for just about anything :-|

http://www.bing.com/search?q=Dr+Ray+Coppinger&src=IE-SearchBox&Form=IE8SRC


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Sled dog genetics: is there such thing as a "perfect performance animal"?*

Yes he is very interesting and has alot to say on dog genetics. The article Daryl posted is interesting as it breaks down some of the genetic differences in some population pools of sled dogs (sprint/distance etc).


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Sled dog genetics: is there such thing as a "perfect performance animal"?*



Lynn Cheffins said:


> Yes he is very interesting and has alot to say on dog genetics. The article Daryl posted is interesting as it breaks down some of the genetic differences in some population pools of sled dogs (sprint/distance etc).


I've been out of it for quite awhile now so maybe I'm lost here but, it used to be the largest difference between sprint/mid/long distance dogs was the training.

The dogs today that win the 1000 mile races are sprint dogs, because they can start with 16 and end up winning with 6-8 has nothing to do with genetics, it's just probability and some other shit.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Sled dog genetics: is there such thing as a "perfect performance animal"?*

Still alot of similarities but the top sprint kennels are pretty houndy now.
Most of the distance stuff does go back to open sprint stuff back there but more alaskan husky than the pointerX stuff.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Sled dog genetics: is there such thing as a "perfect performance animal"?*



Lynn Cheffins said:


> Still alot of similarities but the top sprint kennels are pretty houndy now.
> Most of the distance stuff does go back to open sprint stuff back there but more alaskan husky than the pointerX stuff.


I don't know about the pointerX stuff but in the 80's/early 90's it was fairly houndy, the Alaskans have always been a very mixed breed..lots of people experimented there with Salukis and such.

I've always liked the Mackensie river type of dogs just because camping is more fun than racing and if you can keep them from eating each other you'll have more fun.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Sled dog genetics: is there such thing as a "perfect performance animal"?*

"if you can keep them from eating each other"  This is why I stick with hairy alaskans and siberians. I like to keep the scrappy factor toned down somewhat....


----------

